# 2 year old black otter lop rabbit female - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Black otter lop rabbit
Sex: Female
Age(s): Approx. 2 years old
Name(s): Whisper
Neutered: Yes on the 22nd June
Reason for rehoming: Found as a stray. No owners have come forward so she is looking for a new loving home.
Will the group be split: She needs to go to a home where she will be bonded with a male rabbit. If you have a neutered male rabbit, we can assist in bonding and offer advice.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Whisper is settling in at the moment. She is still getting used to us, so once she settles we will get a better idea of her nature. So far she lets me stroke her back when I fill up her food bowl and has been sunbathing all day today


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She's adorable. I want her!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

OMG i love her..... i wish i could have more, its not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

She is stunning, I so wish I had more room


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

She is gorgeous!! Lovely colours. Hope she finds her forever home soon


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks everyone. She sure is pretty! Hopefully this means she wont be waiting for a home for too long


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

She is reserved already!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup: That's great news!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Whisper was successfully paired and is now in her new home


----------

